# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  guz kości udowej

## magdula24

Witam!
Chciałabym się dowiedzieć ile trwa pobyt w szpitalu przy usunięciu guza kości udowej wielkości 10 cm. Jest to zmiana łagodna-chrzęstniak śródkostny. Czy mam się spodziewać czegoś jeszcze oprócz operacji? Będe bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź!

----------


## lolipop

Ja to miałam 2 tygodnie temu wycinane. Twój guz nie jest mały, mój był mniejszy ale wycieto mi go obecnie czekam na wyniki histopatologiczne tego guza. Ja w szpitalu łącznie byłam 3 dni bo na czwarty juz wyszlam rano bo nic sie nie dzialo. Mam 10 szwów na nodze, chodze o kulach i mam absoluny zakaz stawania na operowanej nodze. Jesli chciała byś sie dowiedziec czegoś wiecej to pisz  :Wink:

----------


## magdula24

Bardzo boje się tego teraz w piątek jade na scyntografie kości i jak bede miała wynik to od razu do szpitala do szczecina. Boje się żeby tylko nie było to nic gorszego. A jaką miałaś operacje poD narkozą? i czy to był też chrzęstniak śrółdkostny? Dziękuje za odpowiedź. uspokoiłaś mnie tym troche że po 3 dniach wyszłaś ze szpitala. Mam małą córeczkę 7 m-cy także dla mnie to jest bardzo trudne

----------


## magdula24

jeśli masz gg to podaj mi swój numer. chciałabym porozmawiać

----------


## lolipop

A miałaś jakieś badania robione które potwierdzaja że jest to chrzestniak śródkostny?  W takich przypadkach raczej nie stosuje sie narkozy tylko znieczulenie w kręgosłup. Moje gg to 9910909 Chetnie ci pomogę  :Wink:

----------


## magdula24

miałam robioną tomografie komputerową. Moja kość jest w tym miejscu gdzie jest chrzęstniak jest bardzo słaba i może się w każdej chwili złamać

----------


## lolipop

Jestem na gg teraz jeśli możesz to wejdz prosze

----------


## megii

Witam, mam zdiagnozowanego chrzęstniaka kości udowej - nad kolanem ok 3cm. Prof. z lublina PSK4 radzi mi go usunąć bo prawdopodobnie zmiana jest łagodna ale może stać się złośliwa i lepiej tego nie hodować ... pomimo że mnie nie boli to podobno o niczym nie świadczy! ... i umówiłam się już operacje w marcu w lublinie. Bardzo Cię proszę napisz gdzie robiłaś swoją oper. i jak długo trwała Twoja niedyspozycja. Obawiam się tego Lublina choć podobno to dobry szpital. Rozważam jeszcze prywatną klinię Karolina Medical w Warszawie.??? I już sama nie wiem co robić? Mam baaardzo przykre doświadczenia ze szpitalami !!!.... Bedę Ci wdzieczna jesli odpiszesz???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, ja miałem operacje chrzęstniaka kości udowej pod koniec stycznia 2012r., operował mnie prof Warda z Lublina i szczerze mogę go polecić, świetny specjalista w dodatku z dystansem i ironicznym poczuciem humoru :Smile:  Także nie bój się tego lublina, mimo że ja jestem z Rzeszowa i mogłem operacje przeprowadzić tam, to jednak opinie w środowisku przemawiały za tym lekarzem i na pewno z perspektywy czasu nie żałuję. Zmiana została zdiagnozowana u mnie we wrześniu 2011 i miała długość ok. 14 cm. W momencie operacji guz rozrósł się do 17 cm (przez te kilka miesięcy), tak więc nie ma co czekać z operacją bo sytuacja może się zmienić. Jeśli guz jest na kości udowej to zawsze tą kość mocno osłabia, w Rzeszowie rozważali mi nawet wprowadzenie takiego stalowego prętu stabilizującego żeby nie było żadnych złamań. Miałem to szczęście że mimo że chrzęstniak był praktycznie na 2/3 kości udowej to nie czułem żadnego bólu, został wykryty przypadkiem przy rezonansie kolana. Cięcie ze względów estetycznych z boku uda a nie od frontu.  Pobyt w szpitalu dosłownie kilka dni po operacji, później co kilka miesięcy wizyty kontrolne z aktualnym zdjęciem rtg. I z głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy mogła bym się dowiedzieć więcej na temat całego przebiegu leczenia,i ile trwa powrót  do   pełni sprawności to znaczy  czy od razu po operacji można stawać na noge itp bardzo proszę o odp zależy mi na tym  ....

----------


## Cieplik

Jestem zainteresowany tematem, bo też 2 tygodnie temu miałem operację.
Łyżeczkowanie guza u nasady kości udowej. Lekarz po wybraniu guza, stwierdził że to chrzęstniak.
Na wyniki badania histopatologicznego jeszcze czekam.
Wczoraj miałem zdjęte szwy. Jednak pojawił się problem, nie mogę zgiąć kolana, nawet do kąta 90 stopni. 
Czy mieliście podobnie? Czy też mieliście problem ze stawem kolanowym? Jak ze zginaniem?

Proszę o wypowiedzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem. Dopiero zdiagnozowano u mnie chrzęstniaka przy okazji rezonansu kolana. Zastanawiam się nad lekarzem. Słyszałam o prof. Wardzie że jest rewelacyjny. Rozważam także wizytę w Lublinie u Mazurkiewicza. Ciekawa jestem jak wygląda rekonwalescencja po operacji. Ile to trwa i jak wygląda. Czy nie lepszy byłby Brzozów z uywagi na odległość od Rzeszowa. Czy ktoś może polecić mi specjalistę w Brzozowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam chrzęstniaka kości udawaj wielkość  5mm został zdiagnozowany przypadkowo w rezonansie magnetycznym kolana!!! Byłam u prof.Mazurkiewicz w Lublinie wizyta 100zł mało jak na prof. Powiedział mi że jest w takim miejscu że jak by chciał mi go usunąć to by mi kolano zniszczył i bym była babcią!!! Kazał co pół roku robić rtg . Powiedział a bym nigdy nie robiłam rezonansu magnetycznego bo to pobudza do wzrostu chrzęstniaka i żadnych zabiegów na kolano. Powiedział że chrzestniak jest łagodny

----------


## MEGI2022

Witajcie. Mam operację wycięcia guza z nasady kości udowej za 9 dni. Bardzo się boję. Czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć ile trwa pełny powrót do sprawności? Dla mnie to bardzo ważne - biegałam i do biegania chcę wrócić. Operować mnie będą Piekary Śląskie. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Mam operację wycięcia guza z nasady kości udowej za 9 dni. Bardzo się boję. Czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć ile trwa pełny powrót do sprawności? Dla mnie to bardzo ważne - biegałam i do biegania chcę wrócić. Operować mnie będą Piekary Śląskie. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Megi. Możesz napisać jak przebiegła Twoja operacja? Mnie też to czeka, jestem z Gliwic, więc prawdopodobnie Piekary. Również jestem biegaczem kilka dni temu podczas rezonasu zdiagnozowano u mnie chrzęstniaka.

Możesz pisać na maila nicelad (at) gmx.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Przepraszam  że dopiero teraz. Jestem 5 tygodni po operacji. Sama operacja nie jest straszna. Ale po operacji trzeba liczyć się z niesprawnością 6 tygodni. Nie wolno tak długo stawać na tę nogę i wykonywać żadnych ruchów skrętnych. Ciężko się funkcjonuje. Wrócić do biegania chyba szybko się nie uda. Czuję jak bardzo ta noga jest słaba. Mnie do Piekar skierowały Gliwice. Będę tam teraz 27go na kontroli. Trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość.

----------


## MEGI2022

> Megi. Możesz napisać jak przebiegła Twoja operacja? Mnie też to czeka, jestem z Gliwic, więc prawdopodobnie Piekary. Również jestem biegaczem kilka dni temu podczas rezonasu zdiagnozowano u mnie chrzęstniaka.
> 
> Możesz pisać na maila nicelad (at) gmx.com


Hej. Przepraszam że dopiero teraz. Jestem 5 tygodni po operacji. Sama operacja nie jest straszna. Ale po operacji trzeba liczyć się z niesprawnością 6 tygodni. Nie wolno tak długo stawać na tę nogę i wykonywać żadnych ruchów skrętnych. Ciężko się funkcjonuje. Wrócić do biegania chyba szybko się nie uda. Czuję jak bardzo ta noga jest słaba. Mnie do Piekar skierowały Gliwice. Będę tam teraz 27go na kontroli. Trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość.

----------

